# Purdue Cubing Club



## Caff3in3fr33 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Purdue Cubing Club is now an official student organization here at Purdue University. We are still getting organized but if you have any questions or are a student here at Purdue please feel free to comment below or email me at [email protected]. As a club we are hoping to improve the cubing community here at Purdue by hosting social events, workshops, road trips, and possibly even an official competition here at Purdue.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 9, 2016)

Yay -- another Big 10 cubing club! Would be really cool to see some cross-school competitions in the Big 10, especially if other schools nearby start their own clubs.

I'm sure James Hildreth would be willing to help you get an official competition off the ground, although he has an incredibly busy schedule with competitions now. You could contact Mike Hughey as well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2016)

Yay - another reason for Marie to really go to Purdue. She's considering it... She graduates in 2017.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - another reason for Marie to really go to Purdue. She's considering it... She graduates in 2017.



Are you serious?! She still seems so young!


----------

